# Honour guard head bits



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Before you ask, am asking about Marneus Calgars honour guard units. Am looking for there winged helmets beacuse I play a custom chapter called the Ultra Hawks. There's only 100 Astartes in my chapter so there all pretty tough compared to the normal 1000 Astartes. Am a sucker for the winged helmet and that's what I've always thought that the helmets that they wear. What I want to know is there anywhere where I can buy the head bits alone online?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Final Frontier said:


> Before you ask, am asking about Marneus Calgars honour guard units. Am looking for there winged helmets beacuse I play a custom chapter called the Ultra Hawks. There's only 100 Astartes in my chapter so there all pretty tough compared to the normal 1000 Astartes. Am a sucker for the winged helmet and that's what I've always thought that the helmets that they wear. What I want to know is there anywhere where I can buy the head bits alone online?


No, as the heads are attached to the torso on those models sadly


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Well that sucks, am not gotta buy them nice models just to rip it off and put it on another body. I dbout there's anything like the winged helmet. I could use Mark II or III helmets since my Astartes are more knight like but I've got no idea where to find those.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Found *These* on Ebay if they are any use to you?


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

norm beat me to it, AA has some nice conversion bits, the raven helms are nice too if you want them more beaky


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Damm those Winged Predator Helmets 28mm are pretty nice, they be great. It sucks there on ebay, can't use eBay lol. Could you give me a link melikor for AA? I'll have to check it out


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

The Final Frontier said:


> Damm those Winged Predator Helmets 28mm are pretty nice, they be great. It sucks there on ebay, can't use eBay lol. Could you give me a link melikor for AA? I'll have to check it out


http://www.anvilindustry.co.uk/


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

*edit* ninja'd.

http://www.anvilindustry.co.uk/

I love their stuff. You can also buy helmet crest bits there, as well as the previously shown helmet design.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I think am in love with these guys, they got great stuff and there different. This is great, now I just wanna punch GW for not making those helmet bits


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Is there any Winged helmets out there like the Primarch Lionel wore on his helmet


----------

